# Phenix, I'm proud!



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

I had to share :wild:. 

After all the bad experiences Phenix had with other dogs (got attacked seriously 2 times and was very agressive and anxious toward other dogs and start to be toward humans also), we had an awesome time with him this week-end. 

We went, like each week, to the reeducation class, which, this time, was outside near a park with kids and dogs. Phenix did so well! Even our educator was shocked! She couldn't believe how calm and more sure of himself he was!

A little 5 years old girl pet him for about 5 minutes and he stayed calm and let her approach without getting all excited and out of control. He was a little bit unsure at first, but she gave him a treath and she became her best friend 

Also, during the training, there was two little dogs near us and Phenix pratically didn't even look at them! They were barking at him and he didn't have a single reaction! 

After one hour of class, we decided to go for a walk. Our educator wanted to see him during the walk. So, we went in a park, were kids and dogs were playing. We went trough the parke without hesitation and/or any reaction from Phenix, even if dogs were barking at him!!!!

We got a lot of nice comments on Phenix  Everyone was impressed!

And, finally, during the class, Phenix acted like a show dog lol!! Positioning himself like a show dog, runing like a show dog, all this, perfectly naturaly! Again, our educator was very excited about it. She said his step was gorgeous, practically perfect, especially for a dog that had never do this kind of things before.

Well, Momy and dady were so proud. 

After all our work and efforts, things start to get better! I'm so proud!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

WOW! Way to go Phenix


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

That's brilliant! Well done to you and Phenix


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanx


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

This picture was take at the end of the class....he looks so relax!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh he is gorgeous! What a good boy


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Great job Phenix!!!!!!!!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

:wub:


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

good for you!!! I feel there is hope for us.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

dianefbarfield said:


> good for you!!! I feel there is hope for us.


There is always hope, don't let him/her down, beleive me. It's very hard, it's a lot of work (and money lol.....) but worth it!!


----------

